# Who Have You Seen In Concert and Where Did You See Them?



## hauntedtexan (Apr 5, 2017)

As an avid music lover, I have made every possible attempt to enjoy my passion. Not talented enough to sing anywhere but the shower, I live to feel the effects music has had and always will have on me.

At age 11, I saw Wayne Newton and his brother at the Glen Casino in Buffalo NY
The Who at Melody Fair in western NY
Black Sabbath and Ramatam (great warm up band) in Flint MI
Fleetwood Mac in Philly
Loggins and Messina in Philly
Jefferson Airplane in Philly
The Eagles and Linda Ronstadt in Philly
Boston in LA
Billy Joel in LA
George Benson and David Cray in LA
Heart in Bremerton WA
Boston in Seattle
David Alan Coe in Austin TX
Ray Wylie Hubbard in Luckenbach TX
Kara Grainger in Luckenbach TX
and a few more that I don't remember due to personal environmental issues.
BUT!!! I was in a music video of Gary Hobbs, legendary Tejano music icon when I lived in San Antonio and I still have the video. I am the guy on the silver Harley who mugs the camera with a big ole smile. The silver Harley that sexy Candy (yes, it is her name) is laying on was mine. enjoy: takes a second to start


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 5, 2017)

I love live music

I'm sure I can't remember them all, but some are:

From your list:
Wayne Newton in Vegas
Fleetwood Mac in Vegas, Red Rocsk, CO, and Oakland
Billy Joel in Vegas



David Bowie - CLE
Alice Cooper CLE
Bette Middler - CLE
Billy Preston - CLE
Elvis  - CLE
Moody Blues - CLE, Vegas, Tahoe, Reno, Red Rocks, Virginia Beach, Atlanta, San Diego, Phoenix, Boise, cities in N. Carolina, Indiana
Gordon Lightfoot - CLE, Vegas, Reno, Cheyenne, WY, Moscow, ID
John Mellencamp - Vegas, Reno, Tahoe
Lyle Lovett - Reno, Santa Cruz, several wineries in NoCal
Elton John - Vegas
Phil Collins - Vegas, Denver
Bruce Springsteen - Vegas
Ted Nugent - Vegas
Yes - Vegas, Reno
Crosby, Still, Nash, and Young - in various combinations in CLE and Vegas
Van Morrison - Reno
Bob Dylan - Vegas, Reno
James McMurtry - Reno, Tahoe
Willie Nelson - Reno
Bonnie Raitt - Reno, Phoenix
Jack Johnson - Reno, Phoenix
Robert Earl Keen  - Reno, Tahoe, Santa Cruz
John Cafferty - Vegas
John Fogerty - Reno, Tahoe
Blue Oyster Cult - Reno, Vegas

More to come later...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2017)

This goes way back. When I was a teen I saw Sammy Davis Jr. in Teaneck,New Jersey. Also many of the old classic country music singers from back in the day,before they even made it big. Many of them preformed in Patterson NJ. I also saw Hank Williams JR. who really wasn't a favorite of mine but I was out on a date, he was singing and playing in some small out of the way place. I do remember him out in the parking lot singing and playing his guitar for quite a long time after the show. The 5th dimension in Atlantic City and The Platters rock and roll group from the 50's who my girlfriend and I sneaked in to see.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 5, 2017)

Musical Acts I've seen live, continued...

Jethro Tull - Vegas
Ben Harper - Reno
Steve Earle - Reno
John Prine - Reno
Tom Petty - Reno, Vegas
Peter Gabriel - Mountain View, CA
Rodrigo y Gabriela - Oakland
Mark Knopfler - Vegas, Berkeley, Oakland
Leno Russell - Cleveland
Flo & Eddy (AKA The Turtles) - CLE
Ben Harper - Reno
Weird Al Yankovic - Reno
Little Richard - Reno
Daryl Hall & John Oates  - Vegas, Laughlin
Alan Parsons Live Project - Vegas, Reno
Trans Siberian Orchestra - Reno
Marc Cohn - Reno
Suzanne Vega - Reno
Joe Ely  Reno
John Hiatt - Reno
Suzanne Vega - Reno
K.d. Lang - Tahoe
Huey Lewis & the News - Vegas
Eric Clapton - Vegas
Chicago - Vegas
Black Crowes - Reno
Blind Boys of Alabama - Vegas
Celine Dion  - Vegas
Paul Simon - CLE
Art Garfunkel - Vegas
Joni Mitchell - CLE
James Taylor - Reno, Vegas, CLE

I'll probably remember some more later.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 6, 2017)

Off the top of my head I've seen:

Kenny Rodgers and The First Edition 

The Grass Roots

BTO

Scorpions

Loverboy

Ted Nugent

Steve Miller Band

Joe Cocker

Van Halen

Def Leppard

Boston

Billy Idol 

Fleetwood Mac

Paul Rodgers 

All in Washington State.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2017)

I haven't seen that many but I did see Johnny Mathis many times. I also saw Nat King Cole, Rod Stewart, Barbara Mc Nair, Frankie Avalon, Bobby Rydell and Fabian. I think I saw more Comedians than singers. I saw them all in New Jersey and Philadelphia.


----------



## IKE (Apr 6, 2017)

I've never been to any sort of concert and I've only seen in person two celebrities that I know of.

Redd Foxx when he came to Vietnam around 1972 and Anthony Quinn when he was in Libya filming "Lion of the desert" in about 80 or 81.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2017)

Johnny Cash.....early 50s at the Chenango county fair.

The Four Aces, or Tops, can't remember, in Syracuse, NY


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow Haunted...I was just thinking of asking this question on another social networking site I'm on. I saw the following acts at Harlem, NY's Apollo theater, there were usually several acts on the roster:
Marvin Gaye
 Little Stevie Wonder
The Spinners
 James Brown
Patti LaBelle and the Bluebells
 Joe Simon
At other venues:
Earth Wind and Fire with Ramsey Lewis at an outdoor concert, forget exactly where.
Maze Featuring Frankie Beverly at the Beacon in N.Y....twice. Going to see them a third time in Atlantic City in May. They will be headlining with Gladys Knight and the Pips and soul singer Kem.
Mandrill (soul, rock and world group) in Dover, N.J. 
Maxwell (Neo-soul). I think it was at the Beacon in NYC. 
Lionel Hampton and his band along with 
George Benson also at the Beacon.
The Temptations in Atlantic City. 
Natalie Cole 
 Angie Bofill (she and Cole were opening acts, probably for the Maze concerts)
Stephanie Mills who opened for 
The Whispers
Tito Puente in Paterson, N.J.
Chico Mendoza and the William Paterson University Latin Jazz Band in Wayne, N.J. (a few times).
Noel Pointer (the late jazz violinist) in N.J.
Ruth Brown in N.J.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Johnny Cash.....early 50s at the Chenango county fair.
> 
> The Four Aces, or Tops, can't remember, in Syracuse, NY


  I forgot about Johnny Cash. I also saw him at a fair in PA.  I went with my boyfriend who is now my hubby over 40 years ago. A little off topic, but there is a funny story about that concert. Johnny Cash was singing that song,I think a train song, where he plays a harmonica. After playing it he had a few extra harmonic's in his pocket and threw them out to the audience. The hubby went down to the stage to get a better picture with his camera and was on his knees when Johnny threw it. It landed right in front of him. All of a sudden he was covered with young screaming women trying to retrieve it. By the time he got back to his seat with me,he was missing two buttons on his shirt and his hair was a mess. I remember being so mad because he didn't pick it up for me.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 6, 2017)

Recently The Corrs( twice) and the brilliant Australian Pink Floyd.Seeing them again in September. Booked for the Jacksons in June and a legends concert featuring Suzi Quatro,The Osmonds, David Essex and Hot Chocolate.
All at Cardiff Motorpoint Arena apart from the second Corrs gig at Blenheim Palace.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2017)

Not so many...all in various cities in CT except Billy Idol in Los Angeles

J. Giles Band

Leon Russell

Procol Harum

Sparks

Yes (twice)

Elo

Jethro Tull

Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band

Kiss

Devo


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 6, 2017)

*God Bless Live Music Venues*

I knew that we are the greatest generation, sure wish I had the dollars to by us all this t-shirt


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Here is most I have seen, most in Buffalo or Rochester

Gary Puckett & The Union Gap (my first)
Glen Campbell
Neil Sedaka (his opening act was Billy Crystal)
England Dan & John Ford Coley
Alice Cooper
Neil Diamond (twice)
Huey Lewis & the News
Adam & the Ants
Celtic Women

**note to HauntedTexan..some of them were also at Melody Fair in Buffalo NY
*


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 6, 2017)

Concerts, part 3...

How could I forget:

Chris Isaak - Vegas, Reno, Tahoe, Dixon, CA
Neil Diamond- Vegas
Beach Boys - Cincinnati, Reno
Tommy James and the Shondells - Tiffin, OH
Stray Cats - Cleveland
Brian Setzer Orchestra  San Francisco
Rodney Crowell -  Reno
Kansas - Reno, Vegas
Bruce Hornsby - Reno
Pointer Sisters- Cleveland
Richard Thompson - Reno


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2017)

Haunted Texan, I couldn't find you in the video!:dunno:


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 7, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Haunted Texan, I couldn't find you in the video!:dunno:


 There I was.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 7, 2017)

Not many 

Johnny Mathis, Ohio
The Temptations, Ohio
Peter, Paul & Mary, Blossom Center, Cleveland

These were more like nightclub/bar performances.  Can I count them?  

George Shearing,  North Carolina  (probably no one's ever heard of him)
Ricky Nelson, Georgia


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2017)

Hauntedtexan, nice bike and very cool that you were part of a music video!  :cool2:  Right now all I can remember is The Cream, Jethro Tull, Sly and the Family Stone and BB King in NY.  Moody Blues, Blue Oyster Cult, Styx, AC/DC and The Cars in Co.  Eric Burdon in Ca.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2017)

Don't laugh, but my favorite  was  Phyllis Diller  in Las Vegas awhile back.

She came out with the curtain behind her and for about 45 minutes, she told one oneliner after another until
I almost died laughing.

She made several curtain calls and then........the curtain opened with a concert grand piano at which she began playing.

She played most classical songs VERY professionally  and AWED the audience with this unexpected talent!

God love her, but she passed away several years ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 10, 2017)

I remembered a few more I have seen:

Kenny Rogers

Buddy Rich (the drummer, who remembers him?)

Tom Jones....interesting back story. He was going to be in Buffalo, do not remember name of venue, but my mom and a friend were going to see him, and my mom offered to buy my ticket if I would drive them.  I was never a fan, but enjoyed the concert.  My mom later laughed and said if she had known I was going to like it, she would have made me pay my own way.  LOL.

George Carlin


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> View attachment 36569 There I was.....



Oh yes, thanks!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Not many
> 
> Johnny Mathis, Ohio
> The Temptations, Ohio
> ...




I remember Blossom Center..  ..  saw Ike and Tina Turner there.

Big concerts:
Elvis Presley -  Cleveland
Rolling Stones - Dallas, Cotton Bowl
Willie Nelson - Austin 

... and some others not in concert, like stand-up Andy Kaufman- Phoenix


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 10, 2017)

How could I forget my all time favorite concert, Eric Clapton in Buffalo with Billy Preston, Steve Gadd, and others. In Bremerton WA, I originally went to Natascha's to see Randy Hanson, the incredible Jimi Hendrix impersonator and the warm up band turned out to be Heart! At Club Lakewood in western NY I saw Glass Harp in the 70's and by chance met their guitar player, Phil Keaggy, in person at the state park my friend managed in Texas. Absolutely incredible guitar player.


----------

